# 

## rangifer

Kilka tygodni temu położono mi w domu tynki cementowo-wapienne, które teraz zamierzam pomalować.
Podejrzewam, że podłoże jest jeszcze mocno chłonne, więc trzeba je zagruntować. 

Zauważyłem, że na powierzchni tynku są drobne grudki słabo związane z podłożem - trzeba je usunąć.

I tu pytanie - jaką metodę usuwania tych grudek wybrać? Czy zakupić szlifierkę oscylacyjną i przejechać gruboziarnistym papierem ściernym czy może jakąś szczotką drucianą i szpachlą?

I drugie pytanie - jakie grunty polecacie na tynki cementowo-wapienne i wylewki podłogowe?

Rangifer

----------


## Martinezio

Ad. 1) paca szlifierska, oraz pasek gruboziarnistego papieru ściernego, a potem w kółeczko raz lewą, raz prawą  :wink:  Trochę się umęczysz, ale biceps i mięsień cyckowy urośnie  :Lol: 
Nie polecam stosować siatek do gipsów - zbyt szybko się niszczą na kantach pacy, a potem siata się podwija i kiepsko się wyciera...

Ad. 2) Ścian nie gruntować uni-gruntem, tylko od razu farbą podkładową 2 razy. Pierwszy raz można tę farbę rozcieńczyć w stosunku 1:1 z wodą. Ja u siebie będę tak robił i taką metodę poleca forumowy malarz *Sigi&Alka*  :wink: 
Do wylewek, to nie wiem - ale chyba przyda się jakiś grunt, bo lubi się toto pylić... Też się chętnie dowiem, co zastosować.

Powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## rangifer

Mam do obrobienia 600 m2 - czy nie lepiej będzie zainwestować w szlifierkę oscylacyjną? Czy będzie szybciej?

Jaka farba podkładowa będzie dobra - wystarczy najtańsza biała emulsyjna?

----------


## Martinezio

Jeśli już, to uchwyt szlifierski do wiertarki wolnoobrotowej... Oscylacyjną się [email protected]#$dziesz  :wink: 
Ja mam 400 m2 około i będę grzecznie rąsia_lewa-rąsia_prawa zacierał  :Lol: 
Wbrew pozorom to szybko idzie, bo nie musisz drzeć do imentu, jeno przelecisz 3-4 razy lekko papierem i gotowe  :smile:  Na upartego można nawet samym papierem trzymanym w ręce, ale na dłuższą metę to niewygodne jest, oraz możesz paluszki przytrzeć, jak za mocno dociśniesz, albo się papier omsknie  :wink:

----------


## edde

a jeszcze lepiej szlifierkę obrotowa mimośrodową (niekiedy zwana też oscylacyjną  :wink:  ), coś takiego:
http://www.allegro.pl/item723063653_...0ac_bosch.html

----------


## Martinezio

:ohmy:  W życiu bym tyle nie dał...
Wolę rąsią  :wink:  Trochę się napocę, ale po budowie będę nieco bardziej przypakowany, niż do tej pory  :Lol: 
Poza tym do przecierki tynków lepiej coś wolnoobrotowego, żeby nie zjarać papieru, oraz nie robić dziur w tynku  :big tongue:

----------


## meggiess

My ścieramy ściany taką maszynką ( z uwagi na moje blond włosy i płeć żeńską nie wiem jak się toto nazywa  :wink:  natomiast kosztuje około 100 zł w leroy merlin. Zakłada się na to papier ścierny.

Natomiast grunt będzie śnieżką grunt. Tylko nie wiem czy raz? czy trzeba dwa razy pomalować?

----------


## Martinezio

> My ścieramy ściany taką maszynką ( z uwagi na moje blond włosy i płeć żeńską nie wiem jak się toto nazywa  natomiast kosztuje około 100 zł w leroy merlin. Zakłada się na to papier ścierny.


Na pewno jakaś szlifierka  :wink:  Zrób zdjęcie, a się dowiesz :> Ew. zapytaj kogoś w spodniach pokazując mu co nieco  :Lol: 




> Natomiast grunt będzie śnieżką grunt. Tylko nie wiem czy raz? czy trzeba dwa razy pomalować?


Najlepiej 2 razy, przy czym 1 warstwę nakładać w postaci rozcieńczonej pół-na-pół z wodą. Trochę tej farby zejdzie, ale będzie zrobione dobrze i na wieki  :smile:

----------


## am76

Witam, 

W jaki sposób można zatrzeć, wyrównać przed malowaniem w tynku cem-wapiennym pewne nierówności, dziury, nierówności po montażu parapetów. Chodzi mi o takie miejsca gdzie już po wykonaniu tynków ktoś coś robił i zaszpachlował to jakąś szpachlą na gładko. Tynk CW gładki nie jest i trzebaby aby takie miejsca jakoś upodobnić do tynku CW.

Pozdr
AM

----------


## KamaG

podciągam pytanie *am76*
są sposoby na nadanie faktury tynku CW na plackach szpachli? zna kto może?

----------


## przemo33

Witam
Mam pytanko , jaki typ ma byc tego papieru sciernego do dotarcia tynku cementowo-wapiennego  ?(10,50,100?)

Z gory dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------


## basia228

Jeśli chodzi o nadanie faktury tynku cw na szpachli - kupiliśmy w castoramie farbę strukturalną "piasek pustyni". Idealnie się do tego nadaje.

----------


## KamaG

dzięki Basia, jutro zerknę

----------


## gaol

tynku cementowo-wapiennego się nie dociera tylko zaciera zaraz po nałożeniu, później gips szpachlowy i z 2 warstwy gładzi.

----------


## mercik

gaol,
weź pod uwagę, że nie każdy przepada za gładzią.  Chropowata powierzchnia tynku cem-wap. też ma swój urok, który wielu inwestorów potrafi docenić.
A niektórzy jeszcze nie gładzą gładzią, bo chcą nieco przyoszczędzić.

----------


## Piotrek T

Z tym docieraniem tynku papierem to ostrożnie a zwłaszcza szlifierką bo jak go za mocno przybierzesz to porobią się rysy i będzie to kiepsko wyglądało można delikatnie papierkiem ale bez docisku bo zaczną wypadać kamyki !
Jak masz tynki c-w to warto pomyśleć o farbach silikatowych do tego jest grunt bezbarwny pod pierwszą warstwę
Co do faktury tynku to my obrabiamy MP 75 np przy obsadzaniu parapetów czy jakiejś dodatkowej puszki i wystarczy po wyschnięciu przytrzeć papierkiem

----------


## Basia_KRK

Podpinam się pod wątek  :smile: 
Mam tynk cementowo-wapienny w kotłowni i chcemy go pomalować. Czy wystarczy jak użyję gruntu Casto (Castorama) i na to farbę białą Jedynka lub jakąś inną? Czy to wystarczy? Czy muszę użyć jeszcze dodatkowo jakiejś farby podkładowej?

----------


## Balto

dasia_KRK: po tym co widziałem w Castoramie właśnie a dotyczyło cementu - jaki był tam sprzedawany, a na tym się dość nieźle znam, to bym tak sobie wierzył w jakość firmowych gruntów..

----------


## Basia_KRK

Oki Balto,

Ale na taki tynk, to wystarczy użyć gruntu + farba kolor? Czy muszą być jakieś specjalne zabiegi, typu: grunt + farba podkładowa + farba kolor?

----------


## pionan

grunt + farba biała + farba kolor

----------


## marbud-tynki.pl

witam
 drobne grudki czyli po prostu piasek lub kruszywo można usunąć po prostu miotłą, tynku cementowo-wapiennego nie szlifuje się papierem ściernym!!! To od ekipy tynkarskiej i jej umiejętności zależy czy ściana będzie się nadawać do malowania.Gruntować ściany można po całkowitym wyschnięciu tynku, w zależności od grubości i temperatury powietrza trwa to od 3 do 5 tygodni.Do gruntowania wylewek używam gruntu z atlasu, a ściany gruntuje mieszając 10l białej farby np śnieżka z litrem uni gruntu.Metoda sprawdzona od 20 lat ! Jeśli miałbyś jakieś problemy to kontaktuj się ze mną.

----------


## wspolpraca

> witam
>  drobne grudki czyli po prostu piasek lub kruszywo można usunąć po prostu miotłą, tynku cementowo-wapiennego nie szlifuje się papierem ściernym!!! To od ekipy tynkarskiej i jej umiejętności zależy czy ściana będzie się nadawać do malowania.Gruntować ściany można po całkowitym wyschnięciu tynku, w zależności od grubości i temperatury powietrza trwa to od 3 do 5 tygodni.Do gruntowania wylewek używam gruntu z atlasu, a ściany gruntuje mieszając 10l białej farby np śnieżka z litrem uni gruntu.Metoda sprawdzona od 20 lat ! Jeśli miałbyś jakieś problemy to kontaktuj się ze mną.


 Chciałam tak zrobić, ale mąż upiera się. że tak sie nie robi, że jak się pomiesza grunt z farbą, to się zważy

----------


## Pawel1924

Witam, nie będę zakładał nowego tematu ponieważ jestem w tej samej sytuacji. Za ok. miesiąc odbieram mieszkanie. Są w nim tynki cementowo wapienne zacierane piaskiem. 
Co powinienem zrobić przed malowaniem, grunt + biała farba + kolor? Dodam że mam na ścianach strukturę, czuć piasek. 
Jak pozbyć się struktury? Ewentualnie może zostać tylko boję się o finalny wygląd, zostawiał ktoś taką fakturę na ścianie?

A, jeszcze jedno. Co w przypadku rezania ściany np. pod przewód do projektora? Da się to później załatać tak żeby nie było widać (jak przy gipsie) czy będą problemy?

----------


## Kozubizna

Jezeli masz strukture na scianie czyli widoczny piasek sprobuj go potraktować szczotka z delikatnem włosiem  najlepiej ławkowcem, tylko nie probuj za pomocną pacy aluminiowej badz innej ostrej zkosic tego piasku gdys narobisz sobie rys, jakim rodzajem tynku bylo tynkowane? Nida,weber,baumit??  Jesli chodzi o załatywanie dziur po tynku cem-wap nie ma problemu . Musisz tylko znac dokladna nazwe tynku i troche sie postarać

----------


## ag2a

Chyba nie wiesz co mówią. Ślad zostanie

----------


## Kozubizna

> Chyba nie wiesz co mówią. Ślad zostanie


Jezeli sciana (ma swoje 5 minut) i pada na nia swiatlo sloneczne to jest to fakt praktycznie nie mozliwe, jednak nawet przy tynku gipsowym zaprawienie tez bedzie widoczne,  przy poswieceniu dluzszego czasu  jest to mozliwe!

----------


## Pawel1924

Ale ten ślad będzie widoczny mimo pomalowania?

----------


## Kozubizna

jak dobrze zatrzesz a pozniej zagąbkujesz to praktycznie nic nie bedzie widać,   ja proponuje jako taka zaprawke zastosowac nide super lekka, (jest najdrobniejsza na rynku)  musisz uprzednio zagruntowac bruzde i zalozyc wymieszana masa tynku.(tak aby było wiecej niz reszta) czekasz az to stanie czyli najlepiej z 10h, (jezeli ztwardnialo znaczy ze palca nie włozysz) podczas zdzierania ma sie sypac a nie zdzierać to bardzo wazne.(zdzierasz nie za dokladnie tak aby nie pozostawic wgłebienia)  kolejnym krokiem jest zatarcie za pomoca pacy styropianowej. najlepiej dla laikow maczac pace w wiadrze z woda po czym ruchami kolistymi zacierac do momentu zlicowania z reszta tynku.   po odczekaniu paru minut uzywamy twardej gabki typu np kubala0399  jest mysle najlepsza gdyz jest twarda i nie wchlania szybko wody przez co nie wyciaga za duzo z materialu.  Ta gabka rowniez ruchami kulistymi gabkujemy powiezchnie tynku (w kierunku od starego tynku na nowy))  jezeli gdzies sie wydrze za duzo tynku uzywamy tego zdartego ktorego wczesniej zdarlismy z owej bruzdy skrapujac conieco wodą,

----------

